# govenor rod



## woodfar (May 1, 2014)

I inherited a Karcher pressure washer with Honda GC160. Carb and linkage along with governor arm were in a box. cleaned carb and reassembled. started with pump off. motor runs but at high rpm. Thinking that maybe governor arm needs to be adjusted. How do I do this? Also with pump connected, engine starts but floods after 2 to 3 seconds and will not restart until it sits and dries out for awhile. Also, where can I get a repair manual for the Honda motor? Thanks ahead for any help.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

woodfar said:


> I inherited a Karcher pressure washer with Honda GC160. Carb and linkage along with governor arm were in a box. cleaned carb and reassembled. started with pump off. motor runs but at high rpm. Thinking that maybe governor arm needs to be adjusted. How do I do this? Also with pump connected, engine starts but floods after 2 to 3 seconds and will not restart until it sits and dries out for awhile. Also, where can I get a repair manual for the Honda motor? Thanks ahead for any help.


Let's start with the serial number off the side of the engine block. It's etched/lasered into the side so use a flashlight to read it clearly; look for a number in this format "GXXXX-1234567" 

With that number, I can share some linkage images and direct you to a shop manual link (you can buy a paper one direct from Honda).


----------



## woodfar (May 1, 2014)

I will go to my building and get the info you need. Can you send a link to the manuals as I have other GC160 powered equipment? Thanks


----------



## woodfar (May 1, 2014)

The # is GCAHA-1945160. There is also QHA


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

woodfar said:


> The # is GCAHA-1945160. There is also QHA


Does it look like this?


----------



## woodfar (May 1, 2014)

Robert Coats said:


> Does it look like this?


Yes that does look like it but my question is about the flat arm all the way to the left of the picture. It connects to a shaft at the bottom of the block with a bolt and nut. How do I know it is at the right rotation on that shaft? As I said it along with the carb was in a box. Thanks


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

This then:









- - -
[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone._


----------

